# Panasonic will release what Canon should have?



## JonSnow (Jan 31, 2019)

*LUMIX S1R*


47.3 million pixels Full size sensor · Low pass filter less
5-axis hand vibration reduction within the body with 5.5 steps of effect
Dual IS 2 with 6 stages of effect
4K 60p / 50p video
Sequential shooting performance: 9 frames / second (AFS), 6 frames / second (AFC)
6K photo at 30 frames per second and 4K photo mode at 60 frames / sec
5.76 million dot EVF
The finder magnification can be adjusted from 0.78 times to 0.74 times or 0.7 times
Movable rear liquid crystal with 2.1 million dots
ISO: 50-51200 (Including extended sensitivity – maximum standard ISO is 25600)
Dustproof · Drip-proof · Low temperature-10 °
Picture of 187 million pixels (16,736 x 11, 168) can be created using high resolution mode
Advanced Artificial Intelligence Technology Detecting Humans, Cats, Dogs and Birds
Size: 148.9 x 110.0 x 96.7 mm
Weight: 898 g

*LUMIX S1*


24.2 Million Pixels Full Size Sensor
It can create 96 million pixels (12,000 x 8,000) images using high resolution mode
ISO: 50-204800 (Including extended sensitivity – maximum standard ISO is 51200)
Size: 148.9 x 110.0 x 96.7 mm
Weight: 899 g


from the specs the S1R looks like the ideal camera for my needs.
IBIS, great EVF, ergonomics looks to be fine (joystick), sensor will sure be great. speed is ok (not fantastic).

sure they could totally messed up the AF but i doubt it.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 31, 2019)

Contrast AF only?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience of the DFD (Depth from Defocus) contrast-based autofocus system that Panasonic perseveres with? Is it competitive with phase detect for action? I seem to recall somewhere that it oscillates around the correct AF.


----------



## M_S (Jan 31, 2019)

It's definitly worth a look, at least for me. Will compare it to my 5dsr. Sigma seems to be working on an adapter for Canon EF lenses as well which should come in handy and since I have to use an adapter anyhow if I want to go mirrorless...there you have it.


----------



## JonSnow (Jan 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the DFD (Depth from Defocus) contrast-based autofocus system that Panasonic perseveres with? Is it competitive with phase detect for action? I seem to recall somewhere that it oscillates around the correct AF.



past experience is not much worth i guess.

wait 2 days and the first reviews will come in.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> past experience is not much worth i guess.
> 
> wait 2 days and the first reviews will come in.


Past experience from members of CR is often worth far more than reviews from those who rely on clicks to their sites to retailers to generate their income and freebies from manufacturers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Past experience from members of CR is often worth far more than reviews from those who rely on clicks to their sites to retailers to generate their income and freebies from manufacturers.


Wait, are you suggesting reviewers might be biased? Shocking. Simply shocking.


----------



## JonSnow (Jan 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Past experience from members of CR is often worth far more than reviews from those who rely on clicks to their sites to retailers to generate their income and freebies from manufacturers.



while that is maybe correct in some cases..... you trust someone more who never touched a camera than someone who actually tried it?

guessing the AF performance on a brand new FF camera from past experience with m43 cameras, makes more sense to you?

even when some reviewers may be biased (of course that will never be the case for canon fanboy reviewers), overall the reviews will sure give a better indication than word from people who never used a brand new camera.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 31, 2019)

Canon wouldn't be able to make this.

Dual IS, dual card slot, 4k 60p, high resolution mode handheld, 24 mpx, 5.6 million dot EVF. Not in one generation of camera. They would drip feed in 2-3 generations at least.

If they ever do, it won't be $2400-2500. EOS R is $2300 without IBIS, 5.6 million EVF, no 4K 60P, no high resolution mode, recycle 5D IV sensor, one card slot.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2019)

I am considering getting this camera. 187Megapixels in hi-res mode! Use imagine the cat pictures on Facebook!

Seriously though, this is absolute overkill for me. I am sure that there some people out there who could use these features, but it must not be a very big market..... but then again, we have lots of people with GAS who will lay down their money .


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> while that is maybe correct in some cases..... you trust someone more who never touched a camera than someone who actually tried it?
> 
> guessing the AF performance on a brand new FF camera from past experience with m43 cameras, makes more sense to you?
> 
> even when some reviewers may be biased (of course that will never be the case for canon fanboy reviewers), overall the reviews will sure give a better indication than word from people who never used a brand new camera.



Read my question - I asked specifically, clearly, simply, unambiguously, if people have any experience of DFD, and you go off on a tangent trying to lead me into some rambling dialogue and semi-argument. I didn't mention this particular camera, I just asked for past experience with DFD.



AlanF said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the DFD (Depth from Defocus) contrast-based autofocus system that Panasonic perseveres with? Is it competitive with phase detect for action? I seem to recall somewhere that it oscillates around the correct AF.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2019)

M_S said:


> It's definitly worth a look, at least for me. Will compare it to my 5dsr. Sigma seems to be working on an adapter for Canon EF lenses as well which should come in handy and since I have to use an adapter anyhow if I want to go mirrorless...there you have it.


I am trying to find out more about Panasonic DFD. This was a useful article https://camerajabber.com/panasonic-dfd-focusing-explained/
It does say that it works with only with Panasonic lenses, which might be a problem for you?


----------



## marioslrzn (Mar 16, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> *LUMIX S1R*
> 
> 
> 47.3 million pixels Full size sensor · Low pass filter less
> ...


So much for that awesomeness, Camera has a 1.5 crop in 4k. And so far from the test the AF is not that great. And people thought the RF lens were big and expensive, Panasonic takes it to another level.


----------



## Labdoc (Mar 16, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the AF is not on sensor so no benefit of on sensor AF. You still have to adjust lenses. Was interested but that's a game killer for me.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am trying to find out more about Panasonic DFD. This was a useful article https://camerajabber.com/panasonic-dfd-focusing-explained/
> It does say that it works with only with Panasonic lenses, which might be a problem for you?


If the Sigma works the same way as the Canon EF adapters for Leica SL, you'll lose the optical stabilization!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 16, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> If the Sigma works the same way as the Canon EF adapters for Leica SL, you'll lose the optical stabilization!


But you will still have IBIS.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am trying to find out more about Panasonic DFD. This was a useful article https://camerajabber.com/panasonic-dfd-focusing-explained/
> It does say that it works with only with Panasonic lenses, which might be a problem for you?


This youtube video explain the differences and similarities between contrast AF, phase detect AF, hybrid AF, DFD and DPAF. 
It seems that DFD needs to have an in-camera database of lenses and reacts to each differently. If so, it will be of very limited use.


----------

